

Airline Brings Cuddle-Class Seating to Coach - cwan
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/01/airline-introduces-cuddle-class-seating-to-the-economy-section/

======
gcheong
They always tell you to buckle your seatbelt when seated, so how do you get
your seatbelt on when lying down like that?

~~~
evandavid
This is for long haul trans-pacific flights (e.g. Auckland to San Francisco).
I take that route often. It would be highly suspicious if the seatbelt light
was on for 12 hours straight. Also, the cabin is seldom full, so getting to
lie down without paying for extra seats is quite likely. On my last trip from
SFO -> AUK I had three seats to myself and managed to sprawl out across the
chairs, albeit uncomfortably. This will be much nicer.

------
cromulent
Great for travelling with young families. I wonder where the lifejackets are
kept now.

